# The whys of Mogadore?



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay, now that I have your attention, why do all of you go to the far eastern part of the lake/resevoir? It appears that 90% of the water is west of Rt 43, so why head east? Is it because of creeks on the east side? Is it much more shallow, I'm just curious. There must be a reason. If I were not a member of OGF and reading the posts, I would probably pull up close to 43 and start my fishing ventures around there.After reading the posts, I know that's not the way to go. I understand that alot of you are real familiar with Mogadore so I didn't direct it to any one person. I fished it the first time this summer and honestly, not very thoroughly. So I wouldn't have a clue as to where to start. Big Daddy, you may see me up there tomorrow. I'm a bit tempted to come up, w/o the shanty and fish for 2-4 hrs, don't know yet. Anywho, looking forward to all thoughts & answers on the original purpose of this post! By the way, any artists around? We need an icon/smiley for hardwater!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Most guys go there because it freezes sooner than the rest of the lake. Once the whole lake is frozen with good ice you can fish all over it.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

The East Side Freezes First..its Real Shallow On That End


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

my main "why" of mogadore is---Why is there only a small window in the morning and at dusk when the fish turn on there and seem to shut off just as quick????


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It freezes first...

West of 43 is still iffy...

Plus, for me personally, East of Congress Lake Rd is always my first trip out... Has been for a long time. Just a personal thing...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

B-thomas...I catch em all day, just they hit better at dark and before light...patience is the key


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

JB is right...You can catch them all day, they just bite better at dawn and dusk....


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Only been fishing Mogadore two years but it has been a problem lake for me also. Got some huge perch but not a lot of them. I think 6 was my all time high. Best I ever did was 43 gills off of route 43 . Thats why it is easy to remember. That day I probably caught more than half of them 90 minutes before dark. the fish were biting so lightly that they barely moved the spring bobber that day.

That year I got tired of watching perch on my camera swim by and barely notice my baits. Needless to say I tried everything. lake remains a mystery to me but I still love to fish it. Guess I like a challenge.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

lake isn't that hard to figure out at all...find the nice weedy areas and fish a fat wax worm and you'll catch the perch.I've done really well over between the islands near 43 before. seems like it's a good early season spot. Minnow heads work well too on a size 6 gold hook.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Johnboy : most of my perch came out of the deep end by the sunken bridge . the area you are talking about I did catch some but seemed like action was slow. Also most of perch came on live minnow with a # 8 hook.

Maybe patience is the key like you mentioned as I keep searching for a spot that I really can bust them.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

somedays the live minnow works wonders, but It seems like alot of the when it isn't moving at all on the rest period is when they hit it best


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

when 43 freezes up I wouldnt mind getting out there with someone that knows the reservoir a bit better


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

my son and a friend were out there last evening with a underwater camera. said many sitings of fish coming by-perch, crappie, and gills. they would look at a stationery bait but not take it-take off when it was jigged! what the h-
is up with that? perch are eating machines. this is not normal behavior??


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Chuckie,
What bait were *they* using? I used only waxies and maggots. Forgot my nightcrawlers and regretted not taking minnows. That won't happen again. I would think that the perch might hammmer the minnies?! I suppose we'll find out this weekend!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They seem to like to pull the bait. Most the time they hit the minnow by the tail and hooked through the back. Perch arent diff than walleye being they hit over head bait better than something off the bottom or in front of them. Sometimes it pays to fish above them. Dont give them time to think just smell!  VERY light line on a small hook and small minnow. Also I try to work up on fish. I dont start out big. By catching smaller fish increases my luck with :B Those big eyes dont hit till the Perch shut down. Confinence and patients!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

if there were perch and crappies at clr, i apologize for giving out bad info in the other thread. it was not intentional.


----------

